
Plasmonic Nanolasers Shrink Down to Size of a Virus - vectorbunny
http://spectrum.ieee.org/nanoclast/semiconductors/nanotechnology/plasmonic-nanolasers-shrink-down-to-size-of-a-virus?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+IeeeSpectrumFullText+%28IEEE+Spectrum+Full+Text%29
======
stephengillie
This is very cool, and the idea of these nanolasers running off an
"electromagnetic hotspot" makes it sound like they could be powered
inductively by nearby circuits.

